# Grimm-Ozee Pedigree



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

I have an apbt by the name of Grimm-Ozee. I have his 6th gen pedigree from adba. The top part of his pedigree is all gamebred dogs and the bottom part is all game bred dogs. I have a good friend that looked him up through his ancestors and found that there was blue blood in him. there is garner dogs being mixed in with blue blood? I mean is blue just a bully color? or is it just in am staff or was a lot of am staff bred into apbt's? I was informed that If I was wanting to stud him out in the future that it would be a waste of my time and that I should just get rid of him period! What is the easiest way to figure this out and wht he truely is?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Where is the pedigree? Blue is not a bully only color.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

I can post up the bottom part if you guys can help out with the rest of the info! here is his mother's dam:
Hill's "autumn"
Mother's sire:
Hill's "Rock"

Grand Dam:
walker's "shady"
Grand sire:
walker's "crunch"

walkers crunch sire is rhea's bruno the hit man
walkers crunch dam is is fry's red hot rod

walker shady sire is garners thunder
walkers shady dam is brandons maya


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck with further dogs in the past pedigree and what they are?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [259888] :: RHEA'S BRUNO THE HIT MAN

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [251630] :: WALKER'S CRUNCH


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't fine these two though where did you get this pup from? do you have a kennel name?

Hill's "autumn"
Mother's sire:
Hill's "Rock"


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

Hills rock's sire is destiny pits gator dundee
hills rock's dam is Lanham's ice breakers

destiny pits gator dundee sire is reynolds alligator dundee
destiny pits dam is destiny pits patches

lanham's ice breakers sire is lanhams soldier 
lanham's ice breakers dam is lanhams star


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [206645] :: WALKER'S SHADY

The whole bottom part of this dog's pedigree is unknown.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

I am a hobby breeder, I breed for myself and family. He is the only one I am iffy about. the others I have are line bred and are not bred often at all. Grimm is a very well tempered and structured bulldog but I want more info on him. The breeder I purchased him from has moved and changed his cell number so there is no contact with him.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

what does the unknown mean on a pedigree?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I found some info about some of those dogs on game dog might want to read this thread BTW here is

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [153571] :: DESTINY PITS GATOR DUNDEE

Waaazzzuupp!! - Pit Bull Forums


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

All Am staff originate from Game Pitbulls. If the Blue Gene showed up in the Amstaffs then it was gonna show up in Gamebred dogs. Amstaff people liked the blue and bred for it. If the blue gamedog didn't win in the box or show promise as a pup, he wasn't bred. Performance only with gamedogs. Every animal that has black pigment can randomly throw the mutant gene to minimize the black pigment. Same thing as random Albinos pop up in humans or other creatures. Albinos lack ALL black pigment and the Hypomelanistic have reduced black pigment.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

So are all the dogs listed game or....? I mean is the dog I have a 100% old game blood or is it mixed with bs?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok those other 2 dogs are camelot that is a bully bloodline

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [225555] :: LANHAM'S SOLDIER

Here is what soldier was bred to

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [225650] :: LANHAM'S GUINIVER OF CAMALOT


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hanover Pits said:


> So are all the dogs listed game or....? I mean is the dog I have a 100% old game blood or is it mixed with bs?


It is mixed with BS I just bulled those other 2 dogs the LANHAM'S SOLDIER comes off camelot stuff :hammer: Someone was mixing game and bully blood not surprised though.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

So basically the bully tht showed up just ruined the fact of him being game? He looks game, has the drive of a game dog and the spunk of a game dog.. this doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well unless your fighting him you have no idea if he is or ever will be game. You also don't look game. It has nothing to do with a look.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a blue dog with a lot of those dogs you put up on here

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [230913] :: McGee's Maximus


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

You can still show the dog. If you were looking to stud I assume you're planning on getting him a title. Gamedog breeding should be done with a winner in the box or show ring. If you want a good dog, buy from a game breeder who's sire has won in the pit or show ring.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

All it means is the dog has some staff/bully blood mixed in ... This is not uncommon to see in pedigree's your dog is not 100% game bred and it's a pretty scatter bred dog from what I can see I don't see any real pattern in these ped's I pulled up. If your looking for an all game bred dog I don't see a consistent pattern from the dogs I looked at. You have to be the one to make the call if it's a dog worth feeding .. If you choose to re home the dog I would spay/neuter it before sending it to a new home so that know one else can breed it.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

No im not fighting him i was judging by past dogs srry if you took it the wrng way. It kinda ticks me off that I bought a dog being told that it was old game blood, I saw the pedigrees of the both parents but they didnt go that far back. I haven't heard of alot of these dogs in its pedigree. This is why I was asking you all who have a little more experience with these animals than I do what was in him. The people that want a game bred apbt will want to knw what is behind my dogs past... It still bothers me to know this.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Half of highly bred game dogs aren't game. It's a hard trait to pass on, that's why it's so cherished.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Hanover Pits said:


> No im not fighting him i was judging by past dogs srry if you took it the wrng way. It kinda ticks me off that I bought a dog being told that it was old game blood, I saw the pedigrees of the both parents but they didnt go that far back. I haven't heard of alot of these dogs in its pedigree. This is why I was asking you all who have a little more experience with these animals than I do what was in him. The people that want a game bred apbt will want to knw what is behind my dogs past... It still bothers me to know this.


The people who want gamebred dogs want a dog from immediate game lines and tested parents. Once you go back three generations of not fighting, you have a dog just like a Bully or Amstaff.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah well you have to be careful who you buy from. Everyone claims to have something you want. Next time around you need to do some more research on the dogs and the breeder before buying. You can't go wrong with the known people like Tom Garner your going to pay 900.00 for a pup but your going to get what your looking for. Best thing you can do is join a game dog forum and meet some folks. Where are located ? I can PM you a few kennels who I know you will get what your looking for.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah I can tell the dogs scatter bred,, BAD! As far as the game dogs go.. I got a breeder who is local that I go to who has the straight blood I have, Grimm is the ONLY one I was concerned about..


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a line of jeep and chinaman blood on my yard. I have peds for these dogs also. I purchased grim from a different breeder who was also local but I am giving the guy a call tonight... I have another dog with a tight turtle buster ped coming soon from 3 hours away from where I live. Near Franklin Indiana. This will be 2 different lines without grimm in it!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well good luck to you .. I hope if you get rid of the dog you will neuter him first so he can't be bred.


----------

